# My MAC collection *Pic heavy*



## angi (Dec 7, 2008)

I've had so much fun looking at everyone elses make up collections, so thought that I would share mine. 

I've collected MAC on again/ off again since about 2003, my first love being pigments!







My Storage Solution/ bedside table! I finally accepted last year that I needed a serious storage solution, and after much discussion in Ikea, decided on this. Its a small part of a wardrobe unit, filled with the shallow drawers designed for accessories.The unit has 6 drawers, 1 holds my jewellery, 1 my non-mac makeup, and the other 4 are dedicated to MAC (although the drawers are starting to get a little crowded, so something might have to make more room for MAC soon!)






Drawer 1: Foundations, face powders, MSFs, blushes, pearlisers, palettes, quads, eyeliners and shadesticks. I like to keep the boxes for everything, I'm not sure why, I just like it better that way! 






Drawer 2: My personal favourite- the pigment drawer. I organise my pigments in alphabetical order - a bit Obsessive Compulsive I know but then at least I know if somethings missing and can pretty much narrow it down, although there's not much danger of things going missing, considering I only live with my boyfriend- but he's always threatening to do some finger painting with my pigments! 

The pigments without boxes/ vials/ samples are stored, in no particular order in the corner compartment. 






Drawer 3: Eyeshadow/ Paint/ Lipstuff drawer. The pretty pigments gave me a bit of an obsession with eyeshadows, so I've gathered quite a few of these. I've only really just started building my lipgloss/lipstick collection, as I've never been much of a wearer of lipstick. 






Drawer 4: Sets of things. I put my charged waters/ fix plus/ heirlooms/ lip sets in here because they wouldn't fit anywhere else!






My brush collection. I got given the heirlooms face set last year, but haven't got around to using it yet! 



















My postcards. I don't actually go out of my way to collect these, but get them as mailers or when I go and buy things, and I don't like to throw them away! 






Various face things, foundations/ charged waters etc. 

And...... Onto the pretty things!






My MSF/ blush/ Pearlizer collection. I only got into blushes about 3 months ago, and seem to only use my Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick at the moment, but I LOVE these, especially petticoat!






Palettes/ Quads/ Pressed pigment quad (night light/ gold dusk/ quietly/ softwashed)






Eyeliners/ Shadesticks






Pigments pt1: 

All girl, antique green, azreal blue, bonde’s girl, blue (original discontinued), blue storm chartreuse, chocolate brown, coco, coco beach, cocomotion, copperclast, copperized, copper sparkle, cornflower, dark soul (reformulation), dark soul (old formulation), dazzleray, deckchair, deep blue green, deep purple, emerald green, entremauve, fairylite, frost, frozen white, gold (discontinued), gold dusk, goldenaire, golden lemon, golden olive, golder’s green, gold mode, green (discontinued), helium, jardinaires, kitschmas (old formulation), Kitschmas (new formulation), landscape green, lark about, light blue (matte), lovely lily, mauvement, melon, museum bronze, mutiny, night light, old gold. 





Pigments Pt2: 
Pastorale, pink bronze, pink opal, polished ivory, provence, quietly, rose, ruby red, rushmetal, shimmertime, silver (discontinued), silver fog, softwashed, softwashed grey, spiritualized, subtle, sunnydaze, sweet sienna, teal, tan, vanilla, vintage gold, violet, viz-a-violet, white gold, your ladyship. 
Vials: blue brown, forest green, lily white, naval blue. 
Samples: steel blue, grape, smoke signal, rich purple, Kelly green, green space, bell bottom blue, purple matte, gold stroke. 





Eyeshadows Pt 1: 
Amber lights, aquavert, big t, bitter, blackberry, black tied, carbon, Claire de lune, cool heat, copperplate, cosmic, cumulus, electra, electric eel, evening aura, eyepopping, fade, femmi fi, fertile, filament, flourishing, French grey, gesso, gorgeous gold, grand entrance, graphology, gulf stream, handwritten, humid, innuendo, juxt, knight divine, lazy green, magic dust, mothbrown, naken lunch, newly minted, pagan, phloof, retrospeck





Eyeshadows pt 2:
Rose blanc, saturnal, scene, seedling, shimmermoss, shroom, smoke and diamonds, solar white, springtime skipper, stormwatch, stars n’ rockets, sumptuous olive, surreal, suspicion, tilt, warm chill, wondergrass, woodwinked. 
Mineralised:
By Jupiter, earthly riches, ether, family silver, fresh green mix, love connection, mercurial, polar opposites, quarry, silversmith, tectonic, word of mouth. 





15 pan palette:Vanilla pigment (pressed), wonderfull, goldenaire (pressed pigment), Jardin aires (pressed pigment), Sunnydaze (pressed pigment), symmetry (pro pan), coco (pressed pigment), subtle (pressed pigment), chocolate brown (pressed pigment), club, soot (pro pan), golden olive (pressed pigment), meadow, bottle green (pro pan), kitschmas (pressed pigment). 
Paintpots: bare study, cash flow, delft, greenstroke, moss scape, stray grey. 
Paints: Pixel, Mauvism, Shimma, Stilife.





Lipsticks: Gentle simmer slimshine, cafe matte mattene, hug me, pleasureseeker, soft pause, fetish, honeymoon, red she said, fanfare, eclipse, sunmetal, strobe rays, strobe beam. 





Lipglasses/ Lipstick:
Dazzleglasses: baby sparks, sugarrimmed, Lipglasses: fashion pack, luminary, luminary, synched up, bazaarish, first bloom, first bloom, Viva Glam VI, hothouse, elle, soft and slow, naked space, naked space, night affair, crescent, dark flower, elaborate, delicate crush, Lipsticks: to swoon for, romancin’. 
Hope you like!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 7, 2008)

Awesome collection! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## airplane_girl (Dec 7, 2008)

wow nice collection. you have a lot of good stuff.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 7, 2008)

Very nice collection!! I can't believe you keep all the boxes..it looks like a little MAC store when you have everything in the drawers..lol..but it must be a pain taking everything out of their packages all the time, hey?


----------



## bartp (Dec 7, 2008)

thank god, I'm not the only one who stores everything in the original boxes


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 7, 2008)

I think I'd go crazy if I kept everything in the boxes, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But great collection! So many pigments *drool*


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2008)

OMG!  Everything is in its box!  Wow.

Fantastic collection.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 7, 2008)

Fantastic collection!  Those pigments are to die for!


----------



## glowy (Dec 7, 2008)

I keep the boxes, but not keep the products in them!
It makes your drawers look just like the store though.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Dec 7, 2008)

Great selection!


----------



## gitts (Dec 7, 2008)

What wonderful collections.  I cannot believe you kept all those boxes.  WOW!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 7, 2008)

i love ur collection, very nice stuff


----------



## trinity27109 (Dec 7, 2008)

Your collections is beautiful! And thank you for sharing such a great storage solution for people who keep their boxes!!
Do you remember the name of the product from Ikea that you used?


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 8, 2008)

I love that you keep all of your boxes!  You have a wonderful collection!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## angi (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Very nice collection!! I can't believe you keep all the boxes..it looks like a little MAC store when you have everything in the drawers..lol..but it must be a pain taking everything out of their packages all the time, hey?_

 
I never even thought about the boxes until now..... it always seemed like a logical solution for me - although thinking about it, maybe its a subconscious link to the MAC store! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only time I've found the boxes a pain was taking all the products out of them to take the photos! Other than that, I find that my most used stuff ends up out of the boxes, to live in my make up bag, or I press some pigments and keep them in my palette, so the boxes don't prove too much of a hindrance.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trinity27109* 

 
_Your collections is beautiful! And thank you for sharing such a great storage solution for people who keep their boxes!!
Do you remember the name of the product from Ikea that you used?_

 
It's part of a PAX wardrobe (the smallest cabinet 50x58x77). It comes as an empty frame and then you fill it with the drawers/ combination you want. The drawers are Komplement drawers with dividers - they only have these in the 100cm option on the website, but are available in the 50cm version in store. 

I chose a birch effect because I really wanted the Komplement jewellery box, and this was the only colour it came in!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 8, 2008)

HOLY COW! i love the way their all in the boxes. reminds me of the MAC store!


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 8, 2008)

Love it!!


----------



## n_c (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## 3773519 (Dec 8, 2008)

WOW this is a nice collection. I would love to depot those e/s


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Dec 8, 2008)

thats an amazing collection i'm so jealous! i want all your pigments


----------



## Susanne (Dec 8, 2008)

Great collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome collection!


----------



## skylerbrooke12 (Dec 8, 2008)

Amazing collection!!!


----------



## orkira (Dec 10, 2008)

Very nice collection.  Love the eyeshadows and the storage idea you use.


----------



## Repunzel (Dec 10, 2008)

very nice,i'm glad i looked at your collection.makes me feel not so bad,for all the mac i buy.


----------



## nunu (Dec 10, 2008)

gorgeous collection


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 10, 2008)

wow 
wow
wow
 love your collection
and the way you organized your stuff

thank you for sharing


----------



## crazeddiva (Dec 10, 2008)

What a fantastic collection! It's excellent.


----------



## JaneHorror (Dec 10, 2008)

Gorgeous collection!! I love all of your pigments.


----------



## Choupinette28 (Dec 10, 2008)

Great collection


----------



## MissResha (Dec 10, 2008)

ahh yes. my love of mac started with the piggies too. they're like crack!

nice collection, very organized.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Dec 10, 2008)

VERY nice collection! I want that IKEA thingy! LOL


----------



## MissAnnaBanna (Dec 11, 2008)

WOW 
& a good idea for storage


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow, you have a very nice collection.


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm so glad to know I'm not the only box-keeper!!! Great collection~


----------



## o0Valeen0o (Dec 11, 2008)

Holy crap! Fantastic collection!!


----------



## icesng (Dec 17, 2008)

Great collection! I love the way you store them all!


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 17, 2008)

OMG
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## dorkynerd (Dec 19, 2008)

I can't stress how mad I am that I am just starting with MAC makeup! I love that every product I've seen from the Barbie collection! Sorry I needed to vent!

You collection is AWESOME!


----------



## Martins999 (Dec 19, 2008)

OMG,this is great,I love all of it,you are so lucky,nice mineral eyeshadow collection you have


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 19, 2008)

This is... HUGE!!! i love your collection!


----------



## chirufus (Dec 19, 2008)

what e nice collection, so clean and  well organized I like that.


----------



## trinity27109 (Dec 20, 2008)

I just had to post in this topic again b/c I LOVE this set-up and your collection. 

I was at the MAC counter in Nordies today and when they were pulling out my products, I thought of your collection. I'm so doing something like this with mine. The MAC shopping experience every day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again for posting!


----------



## FL0WER P0WER (Dec 21, 2008)

wow! i just kept scrolling, and scrolling, and scrolling! nice job!


----------



## glassy girl (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow !!!!!


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 31, 2008)

Great collection.


----------



## pianohno (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh wow, please let me come over to play!


----------



## pootiebear1031 (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow I am sooooo jealous!!!!! Beautiful...l I love pigments also.  It is just soo organized too!!!!!


----------



## angi (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pianohno* 

 
_Oh wow, please let me come over to play! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Feel free, I think I have just about enough pigments to go round!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 6, 2009)

do you remember which draws you got?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 6, 2009)

Your collection is amazing!!! I love your wooden storage drawer thing xP, and the way you store it with all the boxes is really cute!!

Do you know about the clear nail polish tip?  If you place one coat of clear nail polish over the mac lettering on your brushes, it will preserve the font


----------



## MissCrystal (Mar 7, 2009)

wow i love it !!


----------



## artisick (Mar 10, 2009)

everything looks so pretty  it looks like you're in a mac store since everything is still in boxes. and omg @ your pigment collection!!


----------



## angi (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_do you remember which draws you got?_

 
They were Komplement draws (with dividers). The Ikea website only has them in the 100cm version, but in store they are available in the 50cm version. HTHs!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Your collection is amazing!!! I love your wooden storage drawer thing xP, and the way you store it with all the boxes is really cute!!

Do you know about the clear nail polish tip? If you place one coat of clear nail polish over the mac lettering on your brushes, it will preserve the font_

 
Thanks for the tip! I've thought about doing this before, but something of the MAC purist in me just won't let me do it (have to keep the boxes, can't depot the eyeshadows etc etc), and even though it means that over time they don't look quite a pretty, can't bring myself to put nail polish on brand new brushes. I'm so weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Mar 19, 2009)

Good gosh woman!  I'd go crazy keeping everything in their packaging lol!  Everything looks brand new.....  lol nice


----------



## annegal (Mar 19, 2009)

I keep the boxes too! Except...the products eventually get out of the boxes within a month and I'm too lazy to put them back into the boxes..then they just live in a makeup bag thereafter. boohoo


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 20, 2009)

very nice collection! <3


----------



## NinaSasa (Mar 20, 2009)

Amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And so organised!!!


----------



## shooz (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow I'm impressed!  I know everyone has said this but I can't believe everything is still in it's box. That would drive me nuts taking them out of the boxes all of the time!

It's so organised. Looks great!


----------



## VIC MAC (Mar 27, 2009)

WOW girlfriend - what an awesome collection! I noticed that you have Meadow eyeshadow in your 15 pan palette, I haven't seen that often - it's my HG green eyeshadow. I've been using it with the Sugar Sweet release of Aquavert - you should try that, it's really nice. Well.....I'm  going to eyeball 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




your pics some more..... and be sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with envy!


----------



## Sanderlees (Mar 29, 2009)

omfg this collection is AMAZING!!!!! thank you for sharing!!
I LOVE the way you've organized everything and kept everything in their original boxes, it makes everything look so neat and organized! WOWOWOWOW


----------



## MissHyper (Mar 30, 2009)

oh lord.. what a collection, and such a system you have.. Im very impressed!!


----------



## Twinkelstar (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice stash!


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 30, 2009)

wow.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 love your collection!


----------



## choozen1ne (Mar 30, 2009)

Love the collection , I also keep everything but lip glasses in the boxes too !


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

This is all incredible! I love how it's so neat and you keep the boxes. I keep the products in the LE boxes, but I should probably do what you do. Thanks for the idea


----------



## angi (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VIC MAC* 

 
_





WOW girlfriend - what an awesome collection! I noticed that you have Meadow eyeshadow in your 15 pan palette, I haven't seen that often - it's my HG green eyeshadow. I've been using it with the Sugar Sweet release of Aquavert - you should try that, it's really nice. Well.....I'm going to eyeball 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




your pics some more..... and be sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with envy!_

 
I love Meadow - I picked it up on ebay when I was looking going through a phase of buying pans, and collecting greens. I think I was actually looking for meadowland, but I got distracted! I think it's unique because its more of a cool toned green, and a lot of my others are warm. 

I hadn't thought about using it with Aquavert - but I think it will look gorgeous and I'm definitely going to give it a try- thanks for the tip!


----------

